# Figured Walnut & Purpleheart end table



## area123 (Jan 9, 2008)

Was a fun project w/ figured walnut top w/ purpleheart edging. Has a hidden drawer w/ tapered legs. Finished w/ shellac + wipe on urethane w/ a final coat of buffing wax.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

I could just eat the table ..er I mean eat off this table.

Excellent grain!


----------



## Elbert (Mar 11, 2008)

*Table*



stuart said:


> I could just eat the table ..er I mean eat off this table.
> 
> Excellent grain!


Nice work, I like the contrast. May do a coffee table.
Elbert


----------



## gtobeech (Dec 15, 2007)

Beautiful work!!!!


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

where's the hidden drawer? i don't see it. 
nice looking table. will that purpleheart stay purple like that now that you've finished it? or is it one of those woods that continually gets darker?


----------



## area123 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks all. That purpleheart should stay the way it is since I sealed it so well. I hope it does.


----------



## David K (Oct 9, 2007)

Keep it out of the sun. I built a desk with two inlays of several woods including walnut, teak, rosewood and purpleheart, one on each side. One side got sun and the other didn't. The whole thing was protected with water-base polyurethane (I don't remember whether UV protection was promised). 10 years later, the two sides show the effect of sun. Since every project is supposed to outlive us, and UV protection might reduce (not eliminate) UV effect, a gorgeous piece like yours deserves a place OUT of the sun.


----------



## davo (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice.

I wish we could get American Walnut here at affordable prices. It costs an arm and a leg.


----------

